# Vandwelling in Brooklyn, two questions.



## Haarlem Venison (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey y'all,

Currently trying to set up shop in Brooklyn (Williamsburg/Bushwick, ideally) and am in a slight predicament, mostly owing to the summer heat.

Does anyone have any experience squatting in any abandoned tunnels in Brooklyn? I've heard of the Cobble Hill Tunnel (aka the Atlantic Ave tunnel) but read that it's been closed recently (and also that it's owned/operated by a tourism company). 

In the meantime, I'm parking under the Brooklyn-Queens Expressway in Williamsburg, but can't figure out if there are parking restrictions there. There're no signs, but then I see dozens of tow trucks speeding around each night like a scene from The Road Warrior.

But yeah, I've just really gotta beat the heat and have some reliable, flexible abode because I'm actually trying to get a job and get out of the whole poverty thing for a while.

Thanks for any advice,
Al


----------



## LeftCoast (Dec 30, 2013)

I am surprised that nobody has replied to this thread. I haven't vandwelled in NYC, but I stayed all over queens and Manhattan.


----------



## Eager (Jan 2, 2014)

I found that Brooklyn & Manhattan are both pretty crappy places for vandwelling; too many cops, tourists, and yuppies ruining everything. The cops in those boroughs have also become accustomed to harrassing vans and RVs as there have been a lot of homeless folks and obnoxious hipster kids already dwelling in RVs in those neighborhoods for decades (some of the latter even opened up a makeshift RV park in a Bushwick warehouse for a while).

If making it work long-term is what you're looking to do, I'd recommend Roosevelt Island (either the southern tip or north of the parking garage where there are few people). Not as trendy of an area as Bushwick or Williamsburg and very few cops/super wealthy neighbors, but with pretty easy access to both Brooklyn/Manhattan by transit/walking/driving. Or you could try the north shore of Staten Island, in one of the neighborhoods near the ferry.


----------



## technotrash (Feb 5, 2015)

yo, lots of folks park around mccarren park in north williamsburg/greenpoint. I see buses there all the time. you just have to move depending on what day it is for street sweeping. i know this thread is like almost two years old but better late than never i guess


----------



## tobepxt (Jun 9, 2015)

my friends parked their class b rv under the bqe through the summer months and moved spots every few days. they never had a problem. kept them cool and out of the summer sun.


----------

